# LURE,Bait,Hooked and Pleasureflush Haul!!! pics inside!



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok so I went kinda crazy! I loooovvvee this new collection it is my favorite so far this year! Sooo pretty!
And I got to meet another MUA=muakitten, specktra= kittenluvsmac and we got to shop for MAC together!!!

now for the list!-
ok so I got a Fabulous Swap for
Pleasureflush MSF
1/2tsp all girl pigment (ebay)
6 pan blush palette
15 pan e/s palette
gold dusk loose powder
fascinating eye kohl
brush #224 (I needed a 2nd one)
sex ray l/g
pink clash l/g
bait l/g
phospherelle l/g
stroke of lust l/s
Lure l/s
goddess l/s
apripeach pearlizer
good as gold pearlizer
moisturegleam
bronze fx face and body foundation
viva glam 2 (my dillards let me B2M for this!)
moistly lip gelee
maidenchant creamblush
lune creamblush
aquavert e/s
watermnypmh e/s
mancatcher e/s
haunting fluidline
delphic fluidline

whoooo that was some good MAC shopping! now for the pics!!








breakdown of items below






above pic (left to right)
All girl pigment sample (ebay), sex ray L/g, Pink Clash L/g, Bait l/g, phospherelle l/g, stroke of lust l/s, Lure L/s, Goddess l/s






above pic (from top left going clockwise)
Pleasureflush MSF YAY!, Moisturegleam, Good as Gold Pearlizer, apripeach pearlizer, Golden Face and Body Bronze FX






above pic (from top left going clockwise)
maidenchant cremeblush, lune cremeblush, haunting fluidline,delphic fluidline, viva glam 2 (I got it B2M), moistly lip gelee, waternypmh e/s, mancatcher e/s and aquavert e/s






above picture: 6 pan blush palette, 15 pan e/s palette, fascinating eye kohl, gold dusk loose powder, another 224 backup


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok hold on my pics wont work, I will figure this out! Sorry!


----------



## carol (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow.  Niiice.

To post pictures, I believe you have to [IMG*]url here[*/IMG] without the *'s.

Or there's this nifty little picture button that will do it for you (it's got mountains and a sun on it right above the text box).


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG THANK YOU!!!! I got it going now!!!! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 2, 2006)

wow girlie!!! aren't you so excited!? look at all the new fun stuff you got!! i love the packaging and all of the colors so much!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome haul! That's pretty much the whole collection! 
Btw, how did you score Pleasureflush?


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_Awesome haul! That's pretty much the whole collection! 
Btw, how did you score Pleasureflush?_

 
Thanks, can ya tell I really LOVED this collection lol

and a friend from here (kittenluvsmac) had it and said she rarely used it and she offered it to me at a GREAT price!!! I will be in debt to her 4ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## arbonnechick (Jun 2, 2006)

Niiiiiice!
Where did you haul it all, Dillard's?
The twerps at Nordies wouldn't let me haul early, but my buds at Dillard's and the MAC store were more than happy to let me do so. Gotta love Michael, aka Meatloaf, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, how was the showgirl MA class??


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_Niiiiiice!
Where did you haul it all, Dillard's?
The twerps at Nordies wouldn't let me haul early, but my buds at Dillard's and the MAC store were more than happy to let me do so. Gotta love Michael, aka Meatloaf, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, how was the showgirl MA class??_

 
Hey Anne!! 

I got almost all at the freestanding store (for ppid lol), 
except Face and body bronze fx and both pearlizers I got from Dillards because I had some bday items I could do even up. 

If you go to Nordstrom again go to Caren, shes so nice and she will show you anything early tell her your an addict and you know me online (she thinks its crazy funny) anyway shes the nicest ever! She already showed me her new update book!

And That was so nice of Michael to let you haul last night! Hes always so great! The showgirl class was fun, it was alot like the nordstrom pro tour but w. EXTREME MU, really out there but done perfect!! It was fun and they let us see Lure Bait hooked then and preorder, so that alone was worth it lol! and I learned a few new things to! 

Also today he said they are doing a workshop style class soon, he has to call me w. details I'll let you know as soon as he calls me!


----------



## arbonnechick (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Hey Anne!! 

I got almost all at the freestanding store (for ppid lol), 
except Face and body bronze fx and both pearlizers I got from Dillards because I had some bday items I could do even up. 

If you go to Nordstrom again go to Caren, shes so nice and she will show you anything early tell her your an addict and you know me online (she thinks its crazy funny) anyway shes the nicest ever! She already showed me her new update book!

And That was so nice of Michael to let you haul last night! Hes always so great! The showgirl class was fun, it was alot like the nordstrom pro tour but w. EXTREME MU, really out there but done perfect!! It was fun and they let us see Lure Bait hooked then and preorder, so that alone was worth it lol! and I learned a few new things to! 

Also today he said they are doing a workshop style class soon, he has to call me w. details I'll let you know as soon as he calls me!_

 
I don't think I know Caren at Nordie's. I'm friends with John and Nicole, and John wasn't there. Nicole is the sweetest thing, but she's too scared of her Nazi Nordie bosses to let me haul early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I still love her, anyway.

I did pre-order the Patternmaker shadow pallettes while I was there though. I suppose it's a redundant question to ask if you've done the same? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just not feeling the Lure shadows, I think maybe I'm coming down with some illness, it's not at all like me. 





Yep, Michael told me they were planning another class and asked my opinion about what I'd be interested in learning more about. He mentioned either a skin care or foundation class, and given those choices, I picked foundation.

Alrighty then, see ya out hauling lil' sis!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 2, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_I did pre-order the Patternmaker shadow pallettes while I was there though. I suppose it's a redundant question to ask if you've done the same? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just not feeling the Lure shadows, I think maybe I'm coming down with some illness, it's not at all like me. 





Yep, Michael told me they were planning another class and asked my opinion about what I'd be interested in learning more about. He mentioned either a skin care or foundation class, and given those choices, I picked foundation.
:_

 
No i Havent preordered patternmaker, mainly because I want to see it first or at least see better pics. Ive noticed nothing moves to fast at nordtsrom so Im not the least bit worried--I rushed to get summerwear on rewards night and they had it for weeks after. 

You must be ill! Truthfully Lure was my fav collection this whole year! I cant imagine what MAC could do to top this 1 IMO

awwww the way Michael had explained it to  us was it was like a workshop where every1 gets a partner and they give you brush sets and you and your partner get to do MU on each other, it sounded really fun! Me and mary are both in for it! I dont really think a foundation workshop sounds so hot, but maybe!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 2, 2006)

OMFG!Now thats what you call a haul... love this collection too already and I havent even seen it in person yet!Gosh what am I gonna go...I went on maccosmetics.com and I was starting to see all of the things I wanted from this collection and I was like damn it is a lot!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_OMFG!Now thats what you call a haul... love this collection too already and I havent even seen it in person yet!Gosh what am I gonna go...I went on maccosmetics.com and I was starting to see all of the things I wanted from this collection and I was like damn it is a lot!_

 
Thx Allan! 

I know right, I had told myself not to buy too much but I couldnt help myself when I got there everything in this collection is sooo pretty! you will die when you see it IRL! I swear this collection was gods gift to MAC lol!


----------



## cmac (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow. Now that's a haul. I am so je-alous.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2006)

oh girrrllll! KILLER hauls!


----------



## gwenivypage (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's a really great haul!!  Have fun with it!


----------



## Quiana (Jun 2, 2006)

Love It!!!


----------



## mymla (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn, that is so hot.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 2, 2006)

freaking awsome "sigh------- Im so jealous


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 2, 2006)

Fab haul. I whish I had that MSF.


----------



## Joke (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, thank you so much for all the pics!
I'm really really liking the Viva Glam l/s, the Pink Clash l/g and both Pearlizers. New lemmings =).


----------



## beautymarked79 (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice....enjoy the colors


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 4, 2006)

Quoting Hikaru-chan; I whish I had that MSF.
that's exactly what i was thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh and super haul! they dont have lure jet at my counter.


----------



## asteffey (Jun 4, 2006)

verrrrrrrry nice haul!!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 4, 2006)

can i just tell you how much fun its going to be to play with all  ur new colors...WOW!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 5, 2006)

THX Every1 I am totally loving this entire haul! It was sooo worth the money and truthfully the more I use this collection the more I love it!


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! Fabulous array of colours and products...I totally want to steal them off of you now


----------



## Escada_Lover (Jun 8, 2006)

Awww I wanna see the pics!!


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 8, 2006)

So do you like moisture gleam? i got a sample of it and i'm still not very impressed iwth it...


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_So do you like moisture gleam? i got a sample of it and i'm still not very impressed iwth it..._

 


I like it alot but its not what I thought it would be. 

I thought it was going to be a warmer version of strobe cream but its alot less creamy and a lot more lotiony. I like it kinda ok but I wish it was more like strobe cream. 

Of course I keep buying things that I am not even crazy about just because they are LE. I think it is a sickness lol


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

That is a massive haul! Lucky you!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome.
Have fun!


----------

